# Simple Classic mod..



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Got fed up with my water lid rattling and drip tray rattling when pulling shot. So got some black insulation tape out, cut some strips and put them round the rim of the water inlet bit so now the lid sits snugly and doesn't rattle. Also put some strips on the bottom of the plastic drip tray as a bit of cushioning and some thin strips on the front edge that's in contact with the metal base. Quietened it down quite a bit.

Anything else folks have done?


----------



## SmnByt (Feb 23, 2015)

What condition are the rubber feet in?


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

SmnByt said:


> What condition are the rubber feet in?


Good, it's just pump vibrations. It's all sorted now (cups don't rattle on the top anymore).


----------



## SmnByt (Feb 23, 2015)

:good:


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Ive been thinking about making some rubber shims to stop the exact same thing happening here. The rubber feet are in perfect condition, just doesn't stop the noise of the drip tray rattling through vibration which causes the cup to do a dance when the pumps running.

Right, I just went over to it and using the palms of my hands bent the sides of the the machine that accommodates the drip tray inwards so that it grips it firmly when in place, will see it that works, only needed a few mm in each side,, can easily bend back out if it doesnt work,,, time for a coffee anyway, will see if that remedies this aggravation


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Ive been thinking about making some rubber shims to stop the exact same thing happening here. The rubber feet are in perfect condition, just doesn't stop the noise of the drip tray rattling through vibration which causes the cup to do a dance when the pumps running.
> 
> Right, I just went over to it and using the palms of my hands bent the sides of the the machine that accommodates the drip tray inwards so that it grips it firmly when in place, will see it that works, only needed a few mm in each side,, can easily bend back out if it doesnt work,,, time for a coffee anyway, will see if that remedies this aggravation


Adhesive draught strip for doors?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

No need, what I did has done the job. The drip tray still goes in and out, just a nice snug fit now. I can not believe I put up with it for this long ! The machine actually feels like a more expensive one now and not some cheap rattly thing like before when in use. I truly advise everyone to do it soon as.

Thanks Rhys from prompting me into action.


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

You can now amend your signature!


----------



## StuartS (Jan 2, 2015)

I think it's worth looking inside to check how the pump is sitting. Also check the pump mount is okay.

Whilst I can hear the pump running, there is nowhere near enough vibration rattle the trays (unlike my old Dualit which made the cups "walk" across the drip tray)


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

MartinB said:


> You can now amend your signature!


Hahaha Jumbo has fallen into the modding trap, it gets us all in the end......!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

I lasted 72 days before I succumbed. Could be a record for on here

My signatures now amended.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> I lasted 72 days before I succumbed. Could be a record for on here
> 
> My signatures now amended.


OPV next?


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Rhys said:


> OPV next?


and ditch the wand, its easy, DO IT!


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

I put blu tak on the bottom of drip tray to keep it steady for scales, worked a treat for me


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Rhys said:


> OPV next?





Sk8-bizarre said:


> and ditch the wand, its easy, DO IT!


I would consider doing the wand swap but have lost a little faith in the machine since the first problem I had with it and wouldn't want to invalidate the warranty.

There's now water dripping from the shower screen long after ive pulled a shot and think I will have to send it back again. I recon its the mechanical valve that they now use instead of the old 3 way solenoid.


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

Get a refund an get a second hand one with mods done


----------

